# Dr. He-Young Kimm



## jkn75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if and when Dr. Kimm's book on the history of Korean martial arts is coming out? I have heard that he's been researching and writing it for about 10 years. Any info would be appreciated. 
:asian:


----------

